
I Spent a Day in the Feeding Frenzy of N95 Mask Sellers and Buyers - tlrobinson
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daviddisalvo/2020/03/30/i-spent-a-day-in-the-coronavirus-driven-feeding-frenzy-of-n95-mask-sellers-and-buyers-and-this-is-what-i-learned/
======
vanniv
Do you want the government to come in and seize your products?

Because this is how you get that to happen.

(And yesterday, it started to look like we were going down that path, slowly
-- with talk of the Defense Production Act)

